# Smoking some Catfish



## jcam222 (Jun 24, 2017)

I used to get out a lot fishing and every year around June time frame i would catch a bunch of catfish and a guy at work would smoke them for me. He did smaller cats skin on and they were delicious. I fish rarely but on a whim hit it today and got a nice mess of channel cat. Most of them larger than what he used to do for me. 

These catfish are out of deep cold rock bottom water. I have had several fish frys with them and they are as mild as any farm raised you will ever taste. Should make for great smoked fish. May even try to convert some to smoked fish dip. 

I have two with skin on and the rest skinned, all gutted and heads removed. Have them soaking in a simple brine of salt, soy, garlic , brown sugar and some cayenne. Gonna brine for about 4 hours and then smoke them at 190 until they hit 145 degrees. Hoping they are even have as good as his were. 













catfish.jpg



__ jcam222
__ Jun 24, 2017


















brine1.jpg



__ jcam222
__ Jun 24, 2017


















brine2.jpg



__ jcam222
__ Jun 24, 2017


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 24, 2017)

Well I stumbled on some articles regarding botulism concerns when hot smoking. I used the brine below

1 gallon cold water
3/4 cup non-iodized table salt, or canning salt
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup soy sauce
3 cloves of garlic, crushed
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
that doesnt seem to have near the 7 to 1 ratio of salt reccomended to kill botulism. 

It also reccomends you maintain a temp of 160 degress for a solid half hour at the end. 

Anyone comment? Sure hate to waste them all as they are in the smoker but Safety first


----------



## mosparky (Jun 24, 2017)

Safe temp for fin fish is 145, you plan on taking them to 160. That part should be good to go. Not sure how the 40-140 rule will apply here. To be on the safe side, as long as you hit a 140 IT inside 4 hrs, you should be good to go there as well.

 Let us know how it comes out. I got 2 huge Channel fillets in the freezer waiting for a turn on the smoker. Probaly fry one of them in case the she-beast doesn't like the smoked.


----------

